# Short notice edge trip



## submariner

Need 1 for an overnight trip Sunday 
Leaving Sherman Cove about 8 am Sunday morning, going to bottom bump around the edge, nipple and elbow and troll dusk/dawn if we find something interesting and setup for a sword drift during the overnight. Monday's return will depend on mother nature, attitude of the crew and the fish. Crew at the moment is Frenchy, Ed (Submariner) and myself. You can PM Ed or myself or my cell is 931-216-5577.
Ed 850 857 1039
Kenneth​


----------



## jspooney

wish I could get in, but work calls.


----------

